# Godzilla vs Stay Puft Marshmallow Man



## androidmuppet (Sep 23, 2013)

What giant monster would have the victory in battle.


Note: The version of Godzilla in this battle is from "Godzilla: Final Wars".


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 23, 2013)

..you're kidding me, right? King Kong was a better match-up than stay puft. This doesn't even end up being a fight, Godzilla just gets to enjoy his first roasted marshmellow.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (Sep 23, 2013)

^ That picture pretty much explained everything in a nutshell.


----------



## November (Sep 23, 2013)

Godzilla eats


----------



## P3IN (Sep 23, 2013)

Godzilla goes hard  

Godzilla curb stomps


----------



## Lipid Sama (Sep 23, 2013)

Lets see now..... The king of Monsters vs a marshmallow.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 23, 2013)

Besides the fact that this is horrible match up based on size, power, abilities, intelligence and a bunch of other stuff. Has the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man actually done anything notable, because despite his size his feats from what I remember are just pathetic.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 23, 2013)

I mean really, one blast alone should critically damage if not outright _destroy _Mr. Stay Puft....​


----------



## Flashlight237 (Sep 23, 2013)

CM Pope said:


> I mean really, one blast alone should critically damage if not outright _destroy _Mr. Stay Puft....​



Well, yeah. Godzilla's also at least 3 times the Stay Puft Man's size, so there's another thing.


----------



## November (Sep 23, 2013)

What about if gozer letting Godzilla (if he can think something or whatever) choose the enemy?  
That should be more interesting.



> I mean really, one blast alone should critically damage if not outright destroy Mr. Stay Puft....



Pretty sure that one blast destroys Mr.Staypuff, considering that the breath should be ungodly superior to the combinated streams beam of the ghostbusters.


----------



## P3IN (Sep 24, 2013)

> Lets see now..... The king of Monsters vs a marshmallow.



One word: tasty


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 24, 2013)

Movie Stay Puft did nothing impressive, don't remember the 90s Real Ghostbuster cartoon enough to comment on that. Godzilla eats giant marshmallow man.


----------



## IdioticGamer (Sep 24, 2013)

So nuclear marshmallow night anyone?


----------



## FireEel (Sep 24, 2013)

Marshmallow man would not pose a threat to Godzilla anymore than an ant would threaten a lion.


----------



## Neruc (Sep 24, 2013)

Stomp,though I will say that this thread made me hungry for some Marshmallows.

Wonder if Godzilla is willing to share.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 24, 2013)

one character is made of marshmallows

the other has a nuclear breath

guess what happens to the one made with marshmallows


----------



## P3IN (Sep 24, 2013)

I mean seriously does Godzilla even like marshmallows? 


Why would he eat a marshmallow ?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 24, 2013)

Atomic Breath aside I'm pretty sure Godzilla is _massively bigger_ than Mr. Stay Puft also...this is a worse mismatch than that King Kong Vs Godzilla thread.


----------



## Flashlight237 (Sep 24, 2013)

IdioticGamer said:


> So nuclear marshmallow night anyone?



None for me, thanks. Cancer treatments are expensive these days and we have yet to find a Henry Ford-ish person to make treatments more affordable.


----------



## Omnirix (Sep 24, 2013)

Just attempting to shed more light on the Marshmallow man; in the cartoon, Mr Stay Puff fought evenly with Murray the Mantis, which Egon remarked to have equivalent energy to Gozer, the very being who brought Stay Puff to life in the first place. Murray was calculated by Egon to have roughly 45 Megawatts x 10e14 of energy.

In retrospect, nuclear powerplants contain megawatts in the four digit range. So I supposed this speaks volumes on Stay Puff's power.


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 25, 2013)

which is fine, except that Godzilla makes creatures with higher energy levels his bitch regularly, and that Godzilla both has a massive size advantage and has more than enough statistics on his side to allow him to brutally destroy his opposition. Stay Puft doesn't have anything that allows him to survive either an atomic blast or atomic pulse.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 25, 2013)

Omnirix said:


> Just attempting to shed more light on the Marshmallow man; in the cartoon, Mr Stay Puff fought evenly with Murray the Mantis, which Egon remarked to have equivalent energy to Gozer, the very being who brought Stay Puff to life in the first place. Murray was calculated by Egon to have roughly 45 Megawatts x 10e14 of energy.
> 
> In retrospect, nuclear powerplants contain megawatts in the four digit range. So I supposed this speaks volumes on Stay Puff's power.



Won't help him here but is it possible you can post that scene?Or atleast the episode number?Could be useful in any thread involving Ghostbusters or atleast the cartoon continuity.

Man I remember watching Real Ghostbusters cartoon and later on Extreme Ghostbusters.


----------



## androidmuppet (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is a Monster size chart thats not too large.





Oh man Godzilla makes Stay Puft look small.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 25, 2013)

Is this debate still going on?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 25, 2013)

Lina Inverse said:


> one character is made of marshmallows
> 
> the other has a nuclear breath
> 
> guess what happens to the one made with marshmallows



I don't know what? 



androidmuppet said:


> Here is a Monster size chart thats not too large.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is Godzilla towering over Clover? Isn't he supposed to be like twice as big or something?

Also i think Rhedosaurus is 60 meters (equal to Zilla) 

Other than that it seems pretty accurate.


----------



## androidmuppet (Sep 25, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> I don't know what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is another picture.




Update!.

Check out Godzilla's size for each version.



That sums it up.


----------



## Gallavant (Sep 27, 2013)

The Godzilla in the first image next to Clover is only 50 meters tall, that's Godzilla's smallest size. But yea, Clover should be a little bit bigger than 100 meter Godzilla as well.

@thread

The weakest Godzilla versions win this super casually, even Little Godzilla from the Heisei series survived an island busting nuclear fission explosion







Edit: I see the OP said its Final Wars Godzilla

Thats the Godzilla that destroyed the hundreds of mps Gorath meteor while in base


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 27, 2013)

Godzilla Junior was in his adolescent-teenage state.


----------



## Gallavant (Sep 27, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Godzilla Junior was in his adolescent-teenage state.



I kind of thought the explosion is what caused him to grow and mutate into that, similiarly to how absorbing Meltdown Godzilla's energy caused him to grow into adult size?
_
"{80042}{80092}The Baas Island incident|really has changed him."_

Perhaps I'm wrong


----------

